# Cash Transfer to Portugal from UK



## iang1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello
We are buying an apartment in the Algarve next month, and we need to move our savings from the UK to our Portuguese lawyer to close the deal. Does anybody have any recent experiences on this, and suggestions as to the most economic but reliable FOREX provider? I am using my UK bank at the moment for convenience but think I am paying a high premium in their exchange rates. I have looked at Trust Pilot for a trusted provider but all the 'new' internet based providers seem to be unreliable in performance. 

Also, any suggestion on a reliable Portuguese bank to set up an account with; one that's got a good internet /app banking system.

Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Just for info so no recommendation.
If you is in the UK then Starling who do online/app based accounts and let you have a sterling personal account and an Euro personal account so you may then do Euro xfer to an Portuguese account (ie Lawyer). I think there is a daily limit. This then lets you do your Pound to Euro exchange elsewhere whereever you feel is the best, I used some "online" forex account which tracked the rate by the minute then did the execute on a keystroke which was slightly stressful.

If you are in the UK then Millenium bcp have an office in London where you may make an appointment and open a Portuguese Euro bank account at your chosen branch in Portugal. The Millenium BCP app based account is activo bank.

ActivoBank | Simple Account


----------

